# My Greedy Black Rays



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

chomping down some prawn!

YouTube - 04292011 BD x LEO & LEO x LEOHEN


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

That's cute. Get them big so they can breed.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

those guys are awesome looking


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks! they love to play and eat!

if they dont get at least 3 feedings a day, they are very nippy towards each other. a lot more aggressive compared to a lot of other rays.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome video. Thanks for that


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

Very nice they definatly like there food.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful rays!!


They remind me of those little automatic vacuums, I want one and I want to name it Roomba!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

lol ya. hope they eat and grow big! im hoping to breed black rays in the future.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Im envious those are fantastic


----------

